# revenue code for 51741



## kenedbrown (Mar 13, 2012)

A new coder here (CPC-A since Nov 2011) Does anyone now what the revenue code is for CPT 51741. I  have tried 0920, 0960, 0970, 0980, and none of them work. At my wits end trying to figure this one out . Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 13, 2012)

revenue codes are used in facility billing.  What are you trying to code?  besides the procedure


----------



## kenedbrown (Mar 13, 2012)

I am billing in a specialty clinic that is attached to and works for the Hospital but we bill things independently. I am trying to get the MED A portion paid.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 13, 2012)

if you are billing the facility portion on a UB 04 does the revenue code not pull from the chargemaster?  if not then where was the procedure performed?  clinic is 510, or is 360 each department has its own revenue code.


----------



## kenedbrown (Mar 14, 2012)

I will try those and see what happens. We are a clinic. You are correct, it does pull but the one that is loded is incorrect and keeps getting denied. This Urology and Cardiology is fairly new to this facility, and we keep adding procedures that are done in the office. Thank you so much for your help.


----------

